# Please contact Alexandra LaManna at Lyft



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Please contact Alexandra LaManna at Lyft about filing for Unemployment.


----------



## NISSA4152 (Apr 23, 2019)

Does she have a email? Do you go through customer service?


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

NISSA4152 said:


> Does she have a email? Do you go through customer service?


https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandra-lamanna-61735762


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm sure she'll be happy with your referral, especially since Unemployment is administered through the states, not Lyft or Uber.


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Reporting of wages is done by your Employer. Lyft is a employer to 100,000s of drivers. I am sure the states can't wait for Lyft to pay the Billions of back taxes they owe. AB5



AB5 said:


> Reporting of wages is done by your Employer. Lyft is a employer to 100,000s of drivers. I am sure the states can't wait for Lyft to pay the Billions of back taxes they owe. AB5


Also contact John Zimmer and Logan Green


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Lyft is an employer for drivers? -o:


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

Yes they are. Lyft is being illegal by not paying into drivers Unemployment insurance. Contact Alexandra LaManna for any questions at Lyft in San Francisco


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

She said something about drivers being independent contractors, then stopped responding. Now what?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Lyft is an employer for drivers? -o:


In California they are


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

And the other 49 states!!!! Wait until these states wanted the back taxes from Lyft.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

If you look at your form 1099-R, you will see that we employ Lyft and Uber to find rides for us and pay them a fee for doing so.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

AB5 said:


> https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexandra-lamanna-61735762


She reminded me of "Nancy Botwin" from Weeds.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear asked her if she would scratch behind my ears but instead she pepper-sprayed me.

Bear did not know that was possible via email :cryin:


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> If you look at your form 1099-R, you will see that we employ Lyft and Uber to find rides for us and pay them a fee for doing so.


They charge the passenger a price for the trip not a transaction fee. They are illegally using the 1099-k form.



AllenChicago said:


> If you look at your form 1099-R, you will see that we employ Lyft and Uber to find rides for us and pay them a fee for doing so.


They send a 1099-k not a 1009-R. Why is the so called "fee" taken from the driver and not paid?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

**** lyft


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Please contact Alexandra LaManna at Lyft about filing for Unemployment.


I picture her on the phone with 500,000 drivers every day.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

AB5 said:


> And the other 49 states!!!!


According to what law or ruling?

California yes using AB5, and New York has its own thing. How do you figure the remaining 48 states fall under that? And seeing as how you are (apparently) from Dallas Texas, how does California's AB5 affect you aside from the possibility that at some point Texas might enact something similar (and call it something different, not AB5)? &#129300; &#129300;


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Looks like the CEO at Gryft stocked his fishbowl nicely.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

AB5 said:


> Please contact Alexandra LaManna at Lyft about filing for Unemployment.


Thanks for the tip. I contacted Alexandra yesterday and 3 hours later I got a message from New Jersey unemployment telling me I've been approved. 500 a week from New Jersey and 600 a week from the federal government.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> Thanks for the tip. I contacted Alexandra yesterday and 3 hours later I got a message from New Jersey unemployment telling me I've been approved. 500 a week from New Jersey and 600 a week from the federal government.


So you quit driving?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Rockocubs said:


> So you quit driving?


In order for me to make 1100 a week driving Uber and Lyft I would have to drive 70 to 80 hours a week. Of course I quit. It's about time the government gave something to a white man like me .


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

DoubleDee said:


> Thanks for the tip. I contacted Alexandra yesterday and 3 hours later I got a message from New Jersey unemployment telling me I've been approved. 500 a week from New Jersey and 600 a week from the federal government.


Glad it helped. Pass on the tip


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

DoubleDee said:


> In order for me to make 1100 a week driving Uber and Lyft I would have to drive 70 to 80 hours a week. Of course I quit. It's about time the government gave something to a white man like me .


 Reparations money for all those horrible sunburns


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

DoubleDee said:


> Thanks for the tip. I contacted Alexandra yesterday and 3 hours later I got a message from New Jersey unemployment telling me I've been approved. 500 a week from New Jersey and 600 a week from the federal government.


What did you say to her? Im skeptical she had anything to do with it. You a full time lyft guy?


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

DoubleDee said:


> In order for me to make 1100 a week driving Uber and Lyft I would have to drive 70 to 80 hours a week. Of course I quit. It's about time the government gave something to a white man like me .


Amen brother!!!


----------



## AB5 (Mar 29, 2020)

She is the go to person at Lyft's HQ in San Francisco.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Foober_Lyftz said:


> What did you say to her? Im skeptical she had anything to do with it. You a full time lyft guy?


I told her that I got her name from an Uber and Lyft forum. I explained that my Lyft rating was 4.97 with over 3000 rides.

I also explained how I always provide the cistomers with candy and water. And that Lyft has been my dream career since the first day I started driving.

She seemed impressed. She said that in her oopinion a "little thing" like Corona should not stop people from driving. And I agreed.

Anyway I gave her a bunch of info and a few hours later I was in like Flint. 1100 big ones a week.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

So I contacted Allexis and told her I hate Lyft and that I would never, ever ever ever drive for Lyft or use Lyft for rideshare. I said the company is full of scumbums in my best Sheriff Buford T. Justice voice and I hope the company fails and burns to the ground. I then demanded she do something for me and gimme gimme gimme something. 

Allegra then had the nerve to ask me for my Lyft drivers info! I don't have anything to do with Lyft dammit! I said stop playing around here and do something and she just kept blowing me off by saying "You don't work for Lyft how can we do something?" I was shocked. I told her I am going to strike on May 18th along with all the other drivers if she doesn't do something. Lyft is scared now I'm sure.


----------



## Jim Swindon (Mar 2, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> So I contacted Allexis and told her I hate Lyft and that I would never, ever ever ever drive for Lyft or use Lyft for rideshare. I said the company is full of scumbums in my best Sheriff Buford T. Justice voice and I hope the company fails and burns to the ground. I then demanded she do something for me and gimme gimme gimme something.
> 
> Allegra then had the nerve to ask me for my Lyft drivers info! I don't have anything to do with Lyft dammit! I said stop playing around here and do something and she just kept blowing me off by saying "You don't work for Lyft how can we do something?" I was shocked. I told her I am going to strike on May 18th along with all the other drivers if she doesn't do something. Lyft is scared now I'm sure.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

AB5 said:


> Please contact Alexandra LaManna at Lyft about filing for Unemployment.


Can you pass along a message from me to her , simply , go **** yourself lyft , thanks&#128513;


----------

